# San Jacinto River fish ID?



## SEA PRO 210 (Jun 11, 2004)

Caught a couple of these guys in dip net way up under a grass mat north of Stubblefield. Big mouth like a bass. About 3 inches long. Any ideas?


----------



## SEA PRO 210 (Jun 11, 2004)

Distinct eye stripe


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Walleye.
Those crazy boys at TP&W.

I dunno.


----------



## SEA PRO 210 (Jun 11, 2004)




----------



## SEA PRO 210 (Jun 11, 2004)

SEA PRO 210 said:


> View attachment 2401441
> View attachment 2401449


Walleye was my initial thought. I know they stocked a small run of them in the late 70's but quickly realized they could not take the heat. These guys were in 90Â° water.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I think they stocked some in Sheldon Reservoir about the same time period. 
I would try to find someone at TP&W next week that is interested and can identify it.


----------



## SEA PRO 210 (Jun 11, 2004)

redexpress said:


> I think they stocked some in Sheldon Reservoir about the same time period.
> I would try to find someone at TP&W next week that is interested and can identify it.


If none of our resident GW/Biologist/Conservationist/GoodOlBoy people can't identify it by Monday I certainly will...


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

Walleye has some nasty teeth and a second dorsal fin. Could this be like a super size flathead minnow. ???


----------



## SEA PRO 210 (Jun 11, 2004)

Definitely not a Flathead Minnow. This looks like what I would imagine a hybrid largemouth/perch to look like. It almost could pass for a baby Goggle Eye as I call them. I think their actually called a Warmouth. They have more of a round sunfish shape. These are shaped exactly like a Snook. Its a predator fish I do believe with a mouth that big.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

It looks like a darter, dace, or stone roller to me.


----------



## SEA PRO 210 (Jun 11, 2004)

shadslinger said:


> It looks like a darter, dace, or stone roller to me.


All of the Darters seem to have 2 dorsals and the Daces and Stonerollers are not predatory. These things have too big of a mouth and teeth like a bass. Curiosity is going to kill me.


----------



## SSNJOHN (May 21, 2004)

Evan,

Not sure what it is, but I have another 30 gal aquarium you have have. You could start raising them as a "super bait" for blue cat fishing.


----------



## SEA PRO 210 (Jun 11, 2004)

SSNJOHN said:


> Evan,
> 
> Not sure what it is, but I have another 30 gal aquarium you have have. You could start raising them as a "super bait" for blue cat fishing.


They seem to be pretty hearty so far. Got them eating earthworms so we'll see how big they get. They definitely are bottom dwellers and like cover. Hopefully tpwd or tamu can give me an answer. Google has failed me so far.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Just a guess...pirate perch?

http://txstate.fishesoftexas.org/aphredoderus sayanus.htm


----------



## tipitina (Jun 13, 2007)

chupacabra..


----------



## SEA PRO 210 (Jun 11, 2004)

Goags said:


> Just a guess...pirate perch?
> 
> http://txstate.fishesoftexas.org/aphredoderus sayanus.htm


Ding ding ding!!!! You sir, are a saint. I knew 2cool would come through. Even though you crushed my dream of discovering a new species, I can sleep peacefully now. Thank you!


----------

